# Best equipment and rigs...



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey everybody ! I haven't been into the catfishin much for a long time. Used to go a little years ago, but then got into bass tourney fishing and didn't have time for both. 

I'd like to start catfishing again and I've got a sweet little private lake that I caught a 38" 36lb flathead out of while I was bass fishing. I'm sure there's gotta be tons of channels in there too.

I'd like everybody's opinion on best set-ups, rigs, baits, etc... for both channels and flats in this lake, along with a couple of other lakes in the area.

Also live fifteen minutes from the Ohio river and would really like to get serious and catch some some bigguns from there.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

For channels all you need is a Abu 6000 or 6500 and a Ugly Stik Catfish Rod...You can pick up the combo and 20-25lb mono for less than $100...Right now my channel cat rod is a 6500/Ugly Stik Cat with 20lb Big game...For Flatheads I use Abu 7000 and Shimano Triton GT's for my river fishing. I also use Okuma CL 300 and 450 on my lake rods...And I have really started to like the Eagle Claw Granger Ocean II Rods. You can pick them up for less than $35 and they are great rods...


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Every single person on here will have a different opinion but if I had to choose just one rig to do it all it would be something like this. I have 4 rods set up like this, abu 6500 with 20lb mono on a 7 foot heavy action "bass" rod. That is all I use when river fishing, and love to put it out in the lakes as well. I have pulled in many flatheads on the rig, as well as channel cats, and nice couple nice blues. Biggest fish was 51lbs, and it could have handled a lot more.

Most of our catfish "experts" use way too big a rod an reel to catch these fish. They are fun to catch, but most of the fish they are catching do not warrant the "flathead" setups they are using. Freshwater fish just don't fight that hard that you need a broom handle. (IN MOST SITUATIONS, there are a few exceptions)

That is just my 2 cents worth
Rob


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

My catfish setups are:
abu Garcia 6500c3 on a 7' H uglystick tiger lite (my favorite of all, and probably my most versatile setup)
Abu Garcia 6600c4 on 7' MH uglystick catfish pole
Abu Garcia 6600bcx on 7' MH uglystick catfish pole
Abu Garcia cardinal104 spinning on 7' mh pinnacle powertip rod(awesome stick for 20 bones)
Those will handle anything around here...all spooled with 20lb big game


I also have my BIG water rods
Penn309 on 7' MH uglystick tiger
Penn309 on 6'6" H Penn mariner rod
These will hoss in a boat if need be
Both spooled with 40lb stren magnaflex


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you guys prefer the circle hooks or regular baitholder hooks?


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

FLIPNPITCH said:


> Do you guys prefer the circle hooks or regular baitholder hooks?



It really depends on the situation. I look to the way the fish are acting. I normally ALWAYS use circles for catfish in rivers, but in ponds and lakes I'll use a 6/0 octopus J hook. The fish in rivers 99% of the time will pick up bait and run allowing the circle to hook itself. Pond and lake fish generally will not run as hard therefore not needing a circle. Again, it really just depends on how they're acting.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I agree with Rob, Alot of times you will see people useing rods and reels that are totally overkill for the fish that they are fishing for...Rods rated for 6oz of lead, ocean reels and 10/0 hooks when they are fishing for fish no larger than 10lbs...IMO in ohio the best rods to use are Med/Hvy action Catfish rods(like my eagle claw grangers, GREAT RODS!)...Rated for 30-40lb line and up to 4oz of lead...And Abu 6500 or 7000 Reels...A setup like that will handle any fish that you will catch in ohio waters.

And I use Gamakatsu Oct J hooks for all my catfishing...


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## Dipbait (Apr 13, 2009)

I use almost the same setup's as JUSTCRAZY except for when I fish a logjam or anything that I need to turn the fish right away. For this I use an 8ft Quantum BigCat Heavy Action Rod with a Quantum IR330 Reel. 50 lb test line with 80lb test leader.
Other wise I use Flippin Stick's with 6500 C3's and 30 lb test loaded. 

Good luck!!


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

I Like Using Small equipment for channels cats because most are only 5-15lbs For them i use a Good Old Zebco33 Matched To A 6' Med/Hev UglyStik Spooled With 12lb BigGame Line. For the Larger Flattys I Use A Abu7000 On A 7' Med/Hev Rhino(Great Fiberglass Rod) Spooled With 25-45lb Spider Braid


----------

